
A 2:15 Alarm, 2 Trains and a Bus Get Her to Work by 7 A.M - atupem
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/17/business/economy/san-francisco-commute.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0&referer=
======
dekhn
As pointed out elsewhere, the anecdote in this story was chosen to maximize
headline impact. The person they talk about is getting up at 2:15AM by choice
(she sits around for a while), and chose to live in a location where she had
other alternatives which were closer within her affordability range.

